# Best Ice Suit



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

To buy.Going to spend the money to get the best.I have everything else now so I figured I might as well stay warmer then I do when I fish outside my shanty.


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

theres alot of good suits. i ve seen the ice armor suits in the stores and they just seem to be realy thin so i dont know about them


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

There are alot of good "suit's" out there, but the secret is to LAYER. A good set of wicking poly underwear, followed by fleece or good quality wool will keep you pretty warm under most cold weather rated outer garments. Stay away from anything that soaks up moistier, ie cotton. Cabela's, Gander, Columbia, etc. all make good suits. You just have to find the one you like.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

I was fortunate enough to get one of the Clam Ice Armor suits for X-mas last year and I love it. Awesome wind and wet protection, first year I never got my knees wet from kneeling on the ice checking tip-ups etc. Lots of storage (pockets) also. Can't say enough good things about them. Only thing to watch is my fiance bought them for me before X-mas obviously and like 2 weeks after the new year they went on sale for like $100 off, but I couldn't return them and rebuy them because I had already used them.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cabela's has the Blue Suit marked dwon by $50.00. They are $249 right now.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jbird68 said:


> Cabela's has the Blue Suit marked dwon by $50.00. They are $249 right now.


Franks in Linwood has them for that price as well.

I have a pair of Cabela Guild Series w/Thinsulate bibs. Windproof, waterproof. I love them! Got ine in black, I use them for snowmobiling and ice fishing.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I have this one http://www.idigear.com/arcticarmor.php and also a Mustang Survival suit. 

The Mustang doesn't breathe well at all. You will be wet inside but warm. When you take it off you have to almost completely turn it inside out and bring it in the house to dry out. Two years ago I was Up North and left it in the truck overnight. The next morning there was a coating of frost all over the inside of the suit. 

I like it in the boat in cold weather. If I'm walking out on the ice I prefer the IDI stuff.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

MiketheElder said:


> I have this one http://www.idigear.com/arcticarmor.php and also a Mustang Survival suit.
> 
> The Mustang doesn't breathe well at all. You will be wet inside but warm. When you take it off you have to almost completely turn it inside out and bring it in the house to dry out. Two years ago I was Up North and left it in the truck overnight. The next morning there was a coating of frost all over the inside of the suit.
> 
> I like it in the boat in cold weather. If I'm walking out on the ice I prefer the IDI stuff.


http://www.idigear.com/arcticarmor.php 

Ninja had a deal on these earlier this fall I would contact him.Everyone I know that has these love them ..


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

I want the new Hotspots Artic Armor suitcan use for hunting too.Is that one of them Ninja carries?I sent him a message.Thanks for all the post on our great site and I'll keep up my fishing reports this winter.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

steve myers said:


> I want the new Hotspots Artic Armor suitcan use for hunting too.Is that one of them Ninja carries?I sent him a message.Thanks for all the post on our great site and I'll keep up my fishing reports this winter.


I think he can get you anything you want ..


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Long John - Cotton then Poly then Goose Down (see Cabelas) then any winter wear and you'll be able to sit the ice all day. I swear by goose down long jons. Best money I've ever spent.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages...-refrigiwear-minus-50-coverall-with-hood.html

http://www.refrigiwear.com/

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...51&productId=32106&langId=-1&categoryId=10927


http://www.mustangsurvival.com/products/category.php?mc=91

The Refrigiwear is some warm stuff and is warmer and better than the Ice Armor at a fraction of the cost,this is what you see all the CO's in.
(good stuff if your walking also)

The Carhartt extreme is also good stuff and speaks for it's self(the Denier nylon shell not the Duck stuff)

As was said,layer up to stay warm,thin to thick when layering

You will perspire in the Mustang suit if you exert yourself but I use mine when I take my quad or sled so it's not an issue.
I *will not* go out on Sag or Erie without it,for flotation and more so to prolong the onset of hypothermia,seconds count when you go thru,those waters are too unpredictable,and you will hear stories of people going thru and not coming back,happens every stinkin year because people are not prepared or do not have respect for the hardwater,better to be able to tell your story than to be a stat.....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have Refrigiwear bibs and parka they are to stiff for me and not waterproof or at least mine are not. not really wind proof. they just hang in the closet waiting for a blizzard they are all right around the house or to and from ,the shack

I also have the Carhart artic wear they work better than the Refrigiwear for me ,,just my opinion..just don't get to close to a heater they will melt,,:yikes: but you can patch them:lol:


----------



## CSP88 (Nov 10, 2004)

Take a look at the Vexilar Cold-Snap Gear or the StrikeMaster HardWater wear. Both will keep you warm and dry. :coolgleam


Chad


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

steve myers said:


> I want the new Hotspots Artic Armor suitcan use for hunting too.Is that one of them Ninja carries?I sent him a message.Thanks for all the post on our great site and I'll keep up my fishing reports this winter.


 
I have them....I pm'ed you back, see you Sunday. 

And thanx for the opportunity to earn your business.


----------



## augerdown (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the Mustang Survival suit and sweat a lot. It doesn't breathe. Safety was my concern and I do feel safe in it. In addition it is stiff and I feel like the tin man while wearing it. I layer up and with the suit I am real warm. Not a lot of pockets. I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Never wear cotton next to your skin if your do anything that will make you sweat. Well most things. Cotton will hold water and keeep you wet and cold. Always wear any of the new wicking garments(Endura Skin, Under Amour etc) then a layer of fleece if you want to stay warm and dry!


----------



## psychobubba (Oct 31, 2007)

i got the ice armor extreme and love it . well worth the money !


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

With the Artic Armour you will float. That is part of the design of the suit. Stay warm and float if you go through. I bought a suit at the end of last season and haven't had a chance to try it out. I used Cabelas Giude wear and love it but being able to float is a major plus so I bought a suit. I will be testing it soon.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Stikemaster makes a suit also. I was at www.reedssports.com looking at them. They are $260 for the "Hardwater Ware" parka and Bibs. The parka has 240 grams of polar fleece for insulation. The Clam Blue Suit has a Polyester Tricot lining. What's the best liner material? Now I want the best for the least amount of money. What do you guys think???


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

My vote is for the Arctic Armor. I have one and it indeed does float.:SHOCKED:On a more pleasent note it does keep you warm and seems to breath well. I definately would not go out on the Saginaw with out it. Only wish I could have gotten a size smaller jacket. The bibs fit perfect but the suit came as a set.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I looked at the Ice Armor (Blue) Suit in the store this weekend and it feels thin. My Starter Jacket feels thicker. But with the windproof and waterproof outer shell, would that make it warmer even though it is thin? Thin would help with mobility though. Don't want to be like that kid in " A Christmas Story" where his mom bundled him up inside his snowsuit so much that he couldn't bend is knees and elbows. Looks like the "Michelin Man".


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

it all depends on who you fish with.. I like these suits best if you got the right fishing partners. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-S6gjOvIb8


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

That may keep you warm in front of your PC. But not when you are out on the ice.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

jbird68 said:


> I looked at the Ice Armor (Blue) Suit in the store this weekend and it feels thin. My Starter Jacket feels thicker. But with the windproof and waterproof outer shell, would that make it warmer even though it is thin?


yeah, thats the whole point. i've found to layer like this.
polar fleece long johns(polypro), fleece, then a outer shell. starter jackets work pretty well but they are bulky. columbia, ice armor, ect all make excellent shells, they repel wind/rain/cold and keep the heat in while not being bulky.

want a cheap example, put on a pvc rainsuit on a cold day with your long johns and pant/sweatshirt. you'd be amazed at how warm you are.

breathability is in interesting issue. they always said you need clothes that wick and breath. i've been wearing rubber knee boots and wool socks, my feet sweat like crazy but usually stay warm. so go figure. the guys above mentioned that with some of their suits, they don't breath well but stay warm.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Like this


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Browning makes a survival suit that has an air inflation tube that could save your life in the event you fall thru the ice. I saw them for sale at Bass Pro last year. suit was $250.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Ninja,,sells a Artic Armor suit that floats and is windproof


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been re-gearing this season, and been doing alot of research. The blue Clam Ice Armor provides protection from the wind and wet. That's it. That's a great start, but without some decent insulation underneath, you're hosed. I've read alot of complaints about it not being overly warm. Well, it's not insulated - it's not supposed to be overly warm. A buddy just bought a set of Strikemasters Hardwater Wear. Hasn't had a chance to use it yet, but he got it on Redrocksstore.com, or something like that. I think he got his set for about $220. 

After researching ice suits, I decided that floatation was key for me. Insulation wasn't as critical, as I prefer to layer based on the prevailing conditions anyway. I've been impressed by the positive feedback I've seen on the Arctic Armor - no negatives. I haven't seen anything readily available from the stores I've been checking out, but just got back from Jay's. As it happened, they had a rack of Arctic Armor for 40% off. After researching the screwy sizing of the AA, I decided I needed the parka/bibs in a medium size. They had the coat, but had to call the Gaylord store for medium bibs. Gaylord had them, and will be shipping tomorrow. So, I just picked up a new set of Arctic Armor icewear for about $200. How could I pass that deal up? I also picked up a Shappell Rover 2.0 DX at the $329 markdown price (plus free travel cover) - always looking to support a Michigan business - I do a fair amount of business with Ameristep, too. The shanty was what I was primarily looking for, though.

Now that I'm re-tooled from a weather exposure standpoint, all I need to do is get the stupid fish to start biting. 

Will report on the performance of the Arctic Armor after next weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the strikemaster suit and love it!! Plus my buddy has a vexliar suit and he love's his!! not to mention we both got our's on sale and only paid about 200 buck's a piece for them!!


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm kind of curious about the Arctic Armour bibs. I would think that it should be enough to keep me from going under the ice in the event I go through, right? I'm just in the market for bibs and not a coat. There's no way any of these coats are as warm as mine. I know it would really set my wife's mind at ease if I could prevent from going under.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i got vexilar cold gear coat and bibs for under $200.00 at jays..very warm and not thin like the blue suit..
i wear smart wool long underwear for first layer. 
expedition weight duo-folds for 2nd layer.
woolwich wool shirt 3rd layer 
browning zippered hood 4th layer
vexilar coat and bibs. 
i fish outside never in shanty and stay all day if i want ..

warm as toast


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

tinmarine said:


> I'm kind of curious about the Arctic Armour bibs. I would think that it should be enough to keep me from going under the ice in the event I go through, right? I'm just in the market for bibs and not a coat. There's no way any of these coats are as warm as mine. I know it would really set my wife's mind at ease if I could prevent from going under.


Hard to say, but the additional buoyancy of the bibs certainly couldn't hurt, right? What kind of coat are you wearing? I put the new Artic Armor coat on last night over a tee shirt, and I immediately began warming up to a good degree. Granted, it was indoors, but the heating properties of the parka were plainly evident. Only negative I have to say is that I think their drawstring design could use a little enhancement. The lower string at the hem of the coat may have a tendency to pull loose, I can see that. Unless they just put one of the stop clips on backward, which by analyzing it last night seemed to be a potential reason. Shouldn't be a major issue, especially at the price I got it for.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

My Brother in Law, Step Dad, Grandfather and I all bought Ice Armor suits this year. At Bass Pro Shop for $249 they matched Cabela's price. My Grandfather got cold and took his back to get the Ice Armor Extreme wear. I had thought about doing the same but decided as long as I layer to the weather it would be better to have the Blue suit. on a 30 degree day he's going to be pretty warm in that Xgear.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Hart said:


> Hard to say, but the additional buoyancy of the bibs certainly couldn't hurt, right? .


A lot of floatation on your legs could make it hard to keep your head above water. I don't know, just a guess.

I fish in the Cabela's Trans-Alaska suit. It's a good suit and worth a look. It's light, warm, and has lots of pockets. Mine fits well yet has room for a fleece and a "puffy" jacket too, this gives me lots of options for adjusting the temp range. The suit has Wind Stopper Gortex, so it's wind proof. It has Thermolite insulation, which is very warm for it's weight. The suit has suspenders inside the suit so I can drop the top of the suit off when I'm waking a long distance, and the suspenders keep the pants up while the top dangles around my waste. When the top is up the suspenders carry the weight of the suit so the weight is not on the shoulders of the siut, this keeps the insulation in the shoulders from compressing, conserving insulating qualities. I also like how light a non-restricting this suit is, it's never a burden to wear. Some folks that are hard on clothing might like a heavier suit, as the shell is supplex nylon. For those that like a warmer suit, Cabela's also offers the suit in an Elite model that has a lot more insulation, this would be too warm for me. The suit is currently on sale at Cabela's for $229.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I love my Arctic Armor by Idigear. This stuff is very high quality, insulated and the bouyancy is an added plus. I threw it on and stood outside on my deck last week when it was down to single digits and in a t-shirt and not moving, i could feel the warmth of the insulation working. I would imagine that with layers it would be great.

Thanks to Ninja for suggesting these when I was askin about them a couple of weeks ago. was able to make my first trip out to KD's and was impressed.

J-


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Hart said:


> What kind of coat are you wearing?


 
I have an N3-B parka, military issue for arctic weather. I was out Sun, never had the coat zipped, no gloves, half the time no hat, and still breaking a sweat. I have NEVER gotten cold in this coat no matter what the temp is. Kind of hard to stop wearing a coat that warm.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I've been loyal to Refrigiwear for 20+ years, but have been VERY disappointed in the workmanship of my last 2 snowsuits. Zippers not working on the 2nd or 3rd trip out. Stitching coming undone in a season or two, no access to pants pockets without taking the suit off. I'll be looking into the IDI next go round, they've lost me as a customer. Should switched before the last suit, but I gave them another chance, my mistake.

Harry


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

tinmarine said:


> I have an N3-B parka, military issue for arctic weather. I was out Sun, never had the coat zipped, no gloves, half the time no hat, and still breaking a sweat. I have NEVER gotten cold in this coat no matter what the temp is. Kind of hard to stop wearing a coat that warm.


I used to work for the MDNR/MDEQ, and I had military surplus winter gear I got through Michigan Surplus that I used: the long parka (couldn't tell you the model), matching flight pants, and white Mickeys. That was a warm outfit. A little bulky - not sure I'd want all that bulk if I went through the ice - but definitely warm.


----------



## gibby (Oct 1, 2006)

I also have been looking for a new suit. Am leaning to Artic Armor side for the floatation part. Early and late ice. Ninja wasn't at the store this morning will try again tommorrow. What size to get is problem as I understand these run large. Don't want added shipping to send back for that reason.

Gibby


----------

